# Ath9k and CRDA

## cwr

Has anyone got CRDA working with the ath9k driver in kernel 2.38?  I've been

trying to set up an access point with hostapd (which works in 2.34), and instead

of cfg80211 setting the regulatory id to CN (the default at boot, later set to GB)

I get "Pending regulatory request, waiting for it to be processed ..."

This is the same hardware and configuration that works on 2.34 - anyone any ideas?

Thanks - Will

----------

## user

Hi cwr,

there are many possibilities.

A) you need ath9k as module, NOT a monolithic kernel

B) initrd/initramfs with udev+rules+crda binary+wireless regdb

If I remember correctly:

1) kernel sends regulatory request for platform:regulatory

2) udev deals with 85-regulatory.rules and call crda binary with country code option

3) crda binary sends setting back via nl80211 to kernel

If kernel receives no feedback yet, you will see "Pending regulatory request, waiting for it to be processed ...".

And remember, switch_root environment (your gentoo on hdd/ssd) is too late for dealing with this kernel request, if using initrd/initramfs.

----------

## cwr

Thanks - as I said, the same setup worked with kernel 2.6.34, so I'm slightly

puzzled by the breakage.  I'm trying to build kernels between 34 and 38 to

track down the problem, but of course they are gone from portage, so it's

a slow process.

Thanks for the ideas, anyway - Will

----------

